# nelsons lava outcrop



## Nelson (28 May 2010)

this was going to be my IAPLC entry,but just not grown in enough,and still needed a lot of improvement.
still loads to learn trimming stems.
also will be stripped down tomorrow anyway.

tank:200ltr
filters:JBL E1500 and eheim 2224
lights:4x 39w for 7 hours
co2:JBL reg and FE,
ferts:E.I.


----------



## samc (28 May 2010)

excellent rockwork mate. especially in the foreground. shame the stems were not ready


----------



## a1Matt (28 May 2010)

I saw pics of this (over on lfkc.co.uk) before it grew in and the rock work is impeccable throughout   
I think this will inspire people to start using lava rock


----------



## Nelson (28 May 2010)

cheers Sam and Matt.
heres a link http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=556.0


----------



## Mark Evans (28 May 2010)

such a great stone layout!

The stems need levelling at the level of the stones.


----------



## Nelson (28 May 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> such a great stone layout!
> 
> The stems need levelling at the level of the stones.


cheers mark.

thanks for the tip.i'll get there one day.


----------



## viktorlantos (28 May 2010)

great tank mate   
lava is the stone which i had to try out shortly. this has the best color and many plants grow on it. very natural and there are many excellent layout with it. just like yours. great example!


----------



## Nelson (29 May 2010)

cheers viktor.
going to use it again when i rescape the tank.but now want more stone to be seen,so less moss.
gradually getting an idea of what i want to do now.


----------



## Tony Swinney (29 May 2010)

This looks good Nelson - why not hack the stem right back and trim things to show the hardscape more - the rocks are cracking 

Tony


----------



## Dave Spencer (29 May 2010)

This tank has real potential, Nelson. Get on top of the trimming and it will a bit special, for sure.

Dave.


----------



## Nelson (29 May 2010)

Tonser said:
			
		

> This looks good Nelson - why not hack the stem right back and trim things to show the hardscape more - the rocks are cracking
> 
> Tony


cheers Tony.
going to rescape it over the next couple of weeks and have a lot less moss so that the stones can be seen more.


			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> This tank has real potential, Nelson. Get on top of the trimming and it will a bit special, for sure.
> 
> Dave.


cheers Dave.
still learning to trim stems properly.

anyway A1matt has helped me strip the tank today and become a fish taxi for the day   .cheers Matt   .
so i'll start a journal when i get the chance to sort the tank out.though with the scapes on the forum these days it will be very hard to stand out from the crowd.


----------



## NeilW (30 May 2010)

Very impressive - I bought some lava stone the other week just to bash up small for moss stones, but whilst it was still as one piece I looked at it and couldn't think where I would even start to create a good 'scape from it.  To me it almost looked like marine live rock and could only image 'stacks' of the stuff.  I think you've managed to take advantage of its unusual texture and colour very well though.


----------

